# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2012



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2012 às 23:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 11:52)

Aljezur com manhã fresca mas não desagradável. Já se nota o vento o que concorda com a previsão do IM. A nebulosidade de ontem já vai longe no horizonte, temos céu quase limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2012 às 16:39)

9,4ºC por aqui em descida à medida que o dia acaba  Máxima de 9,9ºC e mínima de 3,0ºC.

Vento forte pela manhã com rajada máxima de 57,6 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 17:53)

Estação IM de Aljezur
















Cumulus _atlanticus_ do tipo _tramonto_...


----------



## talingas (1 Dez 2012 às 18:26)

Máxima a rondar os 12ºC e mínima de 2.2ºC. Neste momento 5.8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Dez 2012 às 20:19)

7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2012 às 20:33)

Estremoz

Temperatura máxima = 10,1 ºC (14h21)
Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 10,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 21:10)

Estão menos 4ºC em Aljezur quando comparado com o dia de ontem. Vamos ver se chegamos à geada... Não me apetece levantar cedo só para ver o gelo mas...


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 22:04)

21:00 - 3,9ºC, baixámos 2,1ºC na última hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2012 às 22:17)

Boas, por aqui, também vai a descer a bom ritmo, neste momento sigo com 6.7ºC, se a noite for sem vento, pode muito bem chegar aos 2ºC previstos pelo Foreca para esta noite.


----------



## amando96 (1 Dez 2012 às 22:18)

Manhãs de geada são das poucas coisas que me fazem levantar cedo... contento-me com pouco 

Por cá mínima de 6.0ºC e por agora 8.2ºC, com o vento fica muito desagradável.

O foreca mete 0ºC para segunda em Faro, isto para início de dezembro é fresquinho...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

Estremoz: neste momento estão 3,7 ºC mas, para vos ser franco, não está frio nenhum porque hoje já não há vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2012 às 23:27)

Aqui está vento fraco, e esse vento estraga tudo. 5,7ºC num constante sobe e desce irritante. Mínima de 3,0ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Dez 2012 às 23:44)

4,7ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2012 às 23:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui está vento fraco, e esse vento estraga tudo. 5,7ºC num constante sobe e desce irritante. Mínima de 3,0ºC.



É verdade!


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 23:49)

Quase a entrar no top 10 nacional...


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2012 às 00:04)

Agreste disse:


> Estação IM de Aljezur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estação fica no fundo desse vale? esse vale é o da ribeira  de ALjezur certo? a montante ou a juzante de aljezur?

Eu tinha ideia que a EMA estava no fundo do vale naquele ponto a jusante de Aljezur em que a ribeira faz a curva brusca á volta da colina do castelo..

Esses vales são absurdos...em desniveis de menos de 100m podem haver diferenças de mais de 8ºC...e tenho curiosidade se a massa de ar fria que se forma é capaz de ir avançando para  o mar até á praia da Amoreira...imagino aquilo como um enorme rio de ar frio que depois despeja ali para o mar..até deve fazer nevoeiro hehe.

Outro caso que deve ser brutal é o do vale de Odeceixe..


Bom, na 1a foto até se ve os Platanos ( n tenho a certeza se são platanos ou choupo branco), já sem folhas...o que indica que as temperaturas por aqueles locais devem ter andado já bem baixas...devem haver outros exemplares noutras zonas onde não chega a inversão que ainda estão verdes...confirmas?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Dez 2012 às 00:08)

4.4ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

O dito do vento já fez a temperatura ir aos 6,3ºC tal como já a fez ir aos 5,4ºC... Agora tenho 5,9ºC com vento variável mas predominante de Oeste neste momento.


----------



## talingas (2 Dez 2012 às 00:59)

Maldito do vento...  Aqui não passou dos 4.6ºC e agora vai subindo, tenho 5.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2012 às 01:23)

Vento fraco mas com rajadas fortes, pelo que já tive 41 km/h mas o vento em média está fraco  6,5ºC.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2012 às 01:27)

stormy disse:


> A estação fica no fundo desse vale? esse vale é o da ribeira  de ALjezur certo? a montante ou a juzante de aljezur?
> 
> Eu tinha ideia que a EMA estava no fundo do vale naquele ponto a jusante de Aljezur em que a ribeira faz a curva brusca á volta da colina do castelo..



É mesmo onde estás a pensar, mesmo antes de começar a curva... o monte terá uns 98m e dai para norte começa uma espécie de planalto agrícola. A EMA deve estar a uns 10-15m. 




stormy disse:


> Esses vales são absurdos...em desniveis de menos de 100m podem haver diferenças de mais de 8ºC...e tenho curiosidade se a massa de ar fria que se forma é capaz de ir avançando para  o mar até á praia da Amoreira...imagino aquilo como um enorme rio de ar frio que depois despeja ali para o mar..até deve fazer nevoeiro hehe.
> 
> Outro caso que deve ser brutal é o do vale de Odeceixe..



Também acontece isso que estás a pensar... Em Odeceixe penso que não funciona tão bem porque o vale é mais estreito. Em contrapartida, a ribeira não está tão açoreada e a água das marés sobe mais. 



stormy disse:


> Bom, na 1a foto até se ve os Platanos ( n tenho a certeza se são platanos ou choupo branco), já sem folhas...o que indica que as temperaturas por aqueles locais devem ter andado já bem baixas...devem haver outros exemplares noutras zonas onde não chega a inversão que ainda estão verdes...confirmas?



São choupos brancos. Têm algumas folhas nas pontas que ainda não caíram. Já são de 2ª geração. Antes existiam uns ainda maiores do que estes que foram cortados ai por finais dos anos 90. Estão todos despidos.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2012 às 01:32)

Está frio na rua mas não chegará à geada ou se chegar será marginalmente.


----------



## mesteves (2 Dez 2012 às 02:08)

dia muito desagradavel por ponte de sor com vento frio e geada pela manhã. neste momento deverá haver alguma geada


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2012 às 02:32)

Vento forte com 56 km/h. 6,9ºC.

Edit 2:56: *70 km/h*.


----------



## talingas (2 Dez 2012 às 03:19)

Que ventania descomunal, a temperatura disparou dos 5.2ºC para uns 10ºC. (Problemas técnicos, acho que que este valor não esta correcto).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2012 às 03:20)

Sim, registei por aqui *70 km/h*! Agora continua na casa dos 40-50.


----------



## Happy (2 Dez 2012 às 09:58)

A caminho do trabalho hoje o carro marcava 2.5º às 7.45 na zona de Odiaxere..Na Penina marcava 4º..Notei que alguns carros na Penina pareciam ter algum gelo, e os campos de golf estavam cheios de geada..


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2012 às 10:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, registei por aqui *70 km/h*! Agora continua na casa dos 40-50.



 

Caramba aqui também faz vento, mas nada disso, isso aí é um túnel dele.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Dez 2012 às 11:35)

Mínima de 2,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2012 às 13:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Caramba aqui também faz vento, mas nada disso, isso aí é um túnel dele.



AA em aproximação e pronto. 

Mínima de 5,8ºC e agora com 12,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2012 às 18:09)

A temperatura deu um tombo fenomenal dos 9 para os 7,8ºC actuais. Máxima de 13,1ºC.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2012 às 18:40)

Tarde agradável...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2012 às 20:26)

Boas, 

Está fresquinho por cá, com 4,9 graus neste momento!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Dez 2012 às 20:34)

6,5ºc


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2012 às 20:45)

Lá ao fundo estão menos 6 décimas do que ontem à mesma hora... hoje talvez desça abaixo do -1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 11,1 ºC (14h18)
Temperatura mínima = 2,3 ºC (05h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 11,1 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## mesteves (3 Dez 2012 às 00:57)

Esta noite pareçe ser ainda mais fria do que a anterior. Ontem pela manhã tinhamos uma geada bastante significativa e temperatura claramente negativa. Parecia um nevão.  A próxima madrugada promete em relação a frio nesta zona dada a inversões termicas uma vez que as temperaturas já estão abaixo de zero a estas horas e o vento é nulo.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2012 às 08:02)

Está Frio!!
0,4ºC no Sítio das Fontes neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2012 às 08:49)

Zona de Silves com muita geada na vegetação e muitos carros cobertos de gelo.

PS: A mínima foi de *0,1ºC*, registados às 07h24.


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2012 às 08:59)

-2,5ºC de mínima... O congelador já está operacional...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Dez 2012 às 10:16)

Mínima de 1,9ºC


----------



## talingas (3 Dez 2012 às 13:40)

Mínima de 4.4°C.


----------



## vitoreis (3 Dez 2012 às 14:29)

Estoi, Faro:


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2012 às 14:47)

Mais 3 ou 4 dias e haveria muito mais gelo... Infelizmente foi um período bem frio mas curto. As temperaturas devem começar a recuperar...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2012 às 20:21)

talingas disse:


> Mínima de 4.4°C.



Mínima de 4,5ºC por aqui. Alguns campos mais abrigados já tinham geada enquanto se observava cerca de 1ºC lá.

7,6ºC actuais com vento de NW. Máxima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2012 às 22:51)

Hoje já não vai haver geada.


----------



## mesteves (3 Dez 2012 às 23:52)

Por Ponte de sor a última manhã foi de geada fortíssima. Temperatura bem negativa. Durante o dia relativamente agradavel, se bem que ás vezes o vento dava uma sensação fria. Esta noite não vai ser tão fria pois o ceu já está nublado, de qualquer forma a temperatura deve aproximar-se dos 0. O congelador da Ponte de Sor também já está em funcionamento e se não fosse esta alteração do tempo a verificar-se, dentro de dias isto parecia a Sibéria.   Uma boa noite.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2012 às 00:16)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (14h30)
Temperatura mínima = 3,3 ºC (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,3 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Por cá a mínima foi de *3,0ºC* e neste momento sigo com 6,8ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2012 às 11:50)

Por aqui vai chovendo! Fraquinho, mas a estrada já está molhada...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2012 às 12:26)

Nevoeiro cerrado pela manhã com chuva. Agora chuvisca com 9,9ºC e 99% HR. 0,3mm.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2012 às 18:06)

Dia ameno com um aguaceiro na parte da tarde que caberia naquela designação do IM: vst - vestígios de precipitação...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2012 às 21:32)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, com *0,8mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## mesteves (5 Dez 2012 às 00:08)

Por Ponte de Sor tivemos um dia com alguns aguaçeiros,  sem geada mas com algum frio. A estas horas a temperatura vai baixando bem, uma vez que o céu está limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Por aqui está nevoeiro agora, 6,9ºC e 98% HR com vento de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2012 às 01:54)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 12,8 ºC (12h16)
Temperatura mínima = 5,1 ºC (02h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *12,8 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2012 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

A madrugada teve alguma chuva fraca, acumulando *0,6mm* no Sítio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, 11,1ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2012 às 18:30)

Céu nublado durante quase todo o dia. Da parte da tarde ainda pensei que chovesse mas não aconteceu. Amanhã sim regressará a chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,7 ºC (13h38)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (07h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,8 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2012 às 01:22)

A temperatura já começa a subir, enquanto o vento vai soprando de SSE e a humidade vai também aumentando.

Estão já 7,3 ºC e daqui em diante já não descerá mais, continuará certamente a subir, desde há pouco, em que registei 7,0 ºC por instantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2012 às 15:11)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo de forma fraca e está um frio que faz lembrar Janeiro ou Fevereiro. Levo 2 mm acumulados, e sigo com apenas 11.3ºC. O vento sopra de sueste.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2012 às 17:38)

8,4 mm durante a tarde de hoje. Ainda continua a marcar qualquer coisa e está frio.


----------



## thunder_chaser (6 Dez 2012 às 17:42)

frio, muita humidade. Enfim, um dia escuro! Chuva fraca e chuviscos. Vento moderado de SSE que aumenta a sensação térmica de frio. HR 95% e com 9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2012 às 17:47)

Por aqui tem chovido mas de forma fraca. Levo *3,6mm* acumulados e continua a chover neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2012 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, chuva fraca ao longo de todo o dia e um frio de rachar. 

Máxima: 12.5ºC
mínima: 9.6ºC
actual: 10.8ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm

Já choveu mais este mês do que Dezembro do ano passado.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2012 às 21:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, chuva fraca ao longo de todo o dia e um frio de rachar.
> 
> Máxima: 12.5ºC
> mínima: 9.6ºC
> ...



Dá para ter a noção da miséria que foi o Dezembro passado e o Inverno todo
Eu pessoalmente não tenho saudades nenhumas do AA. Pode ficar bem longe!
Venha mais água que Dezembro é só dos meses mais chuvosos aqui na região.

Por aqui o dia não tem sido muito diferente das restantes zonas do Algarve com chuva fraca a moderada desde o meio da tarde. Por agora vai chuviscando muito muito fraco. Parece que ainda vamos ter uma segunda ronda para mais logo mas que não será nada de especial. Desta vez a região de Lisboa/Setúbal levaram com o grosso da animação


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2012 às 22:07)

Aqui nesta zona tem chovido um pouco mais desde a hora do jantar, estando neste   momento com 10,6mm no Sítio das Fontes. Deve chover mais um pouco, mas o radar já vem limpo a W de Sagres.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2012 às 22:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,2 ºC (12h15)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (03h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Chuva  por vezes moderada desde o final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,8 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2012 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a madrugada teve alguma chuva, mas nada de muito significativo, com *4,2mm * acumulados no Sítio das Fontes e 6mm acumulados em Silves. De registar o vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes que se fez sentir durante a noite, com uma rajada máxima de 54,7km/h.

No total de ontem e hoje, fiquei com *16,6mm* acumulados, dentro da previsão aqui para a zona (e bem longe dos acumulados impressionantes da zona centro...).

Por agora o céu segue limpo, com vento fraco de WSW e 15,9ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Dez 2012 às 09:31)

Precipitação acumulada em Serpa:
Ontem -5,6mm
Hoje - 4,8mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2012 às 11:09)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, ontem entre as 23 h e a meia noite ainda choveu bem, tendo acumulado subido para 13 mm. Durante, a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros, mas por volta das 8 h da manhã, foi um autêntico dilúvio e sigo o dia com 11 mm.

Ou seja, este evento deixou por aqui, 24 mm, Tavira segue com 20.1 mm e a estação de turismo em Faro segue com 14.8 mm. 

Nestes dois dias, choveu mais do que o Inverno inteiro do ano passado, impressionante a miséria que foi o ano passado.


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2012 às 18:10)

Faro, depois das 16:30...


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2012 às 18:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a noite foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, ontem entre as 23 h e a meia noite ainda choveu bem, tendo acumulado subido para 13 mm. Durante, a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros, mas por volta das 8 h da manhã, foi um autêntico dilúvio e sigo o dia com 11 mm.
> 
> Ou seja, este evento deixou por aqui, 24 mm, Tavira segue com 20.1 mm e a estação de turismo em Faro segue com 14.8 mm.
> 
> Nestes dois dias, choveu mais do que o Inverno inteiro do ano passado, impressionante a miséria que foi o ano passado.



Em Janeiro/Fevereiro passados jogava as mãos ao céu a pedir uma chuvinha dessas 
Já merecemos um Inverno acima da média! A ver vamos o que nos calha na rifa
Este ano até o nascente que tenho aqui à porta já corre o que pode ser considerado um bom sinal tendo em conta que na maioria dos anos só corre em Dezembro/Janeiro e às vezes só lá mais para a Primavera.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2012 às 22:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (14h54)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,7 ºC (02h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *14,7 ºC* (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2012 às 23:56)

Boa noite pessoal.
Neste fim de semana vou transmitir desde o Arealão, uma aldeia do concelho de Santiago do Cacém, a 5 km das Ermidas do Sado, e a 20 km da sede de concelho. Fica a cerca de 100 metros de altitude, numa zona com temperaturas mínimas interessantes durante o Inverno. Não sendo o caso de hoje, visto que sigo com os seguintes dados.

Temp: 11.7ºc
HR: 95%
Pressão: 1019.9 mb
Vento: Nulo

No inicio da década de 90 cheguei a registar com o velhinho termómetro de mercúrio -7ºc numa zona um pouco mais abaixo (Casa antiga), a cerca de 150 metros da casa actual, mais próximo do barranco... 
Abc


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2012 às 17:56)

Boa noite.
Aqui pelo Arealão o nevoeiro cerrado registou-se desde as 3h00 desta madrugada e durou até por volta das 13h00.
Registei as seguintes temperaturas.
Tmin:  7.7ºc   5h15
Tmax:14.6ºc 16h29
O nevoeiro ainda mexeu com o pluviometro, acusou 0.2mm.

Neste momento sigo com uma rápida descida da temperatura. 
Temp: 8.6ºc
HR:   93%
Pressão: 1022.9 mb
Vento: Nulo
Amanhã pela manhã já deverá haver geada.
Abc


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2012 às 17:56)

Dia soalheiro para divagar numa boa esplanada. Quase 18ºC. Nebulosidade durante a manhã (altoestratos muito esfarrapados)


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2012 às 18:30)

Minima do dia batida. 7.4ºc neste momento.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2012 às 19:20)

Sigo com a mínima do dia.
Temp: 6.8ºc
Vento: Nulo
HR: 94%


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

A mínima do dia lá vai descendo.

Temp: 5.3ºc
HR:  97%
Pressão: 1023.9 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2012 às 22:40)

8,8ºC aqui em subida frenética com o vento de NE. Mínima de 7,1ºC. Máxima de 14,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2012 às 23:08)

Aqui, vai em descida e boa, neste momento, sigo com 8.2ºC. 

Hoje, fui ver as minhas favinhas que tinha semeado, a geada que caiu na 2ªfeira, em que tive aqui, uma mínima de 2ºC, a maior parte tem as folhas todas queimadas.


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2012 às 02:11)

Pela Lagoa ontem, minima de 8.8ºC maxima de 15.2ºC, num dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Agora 8.2ºC e brisa fraca de E....alguns bancos de nevoeiro mas céu estrelado por cima.

Amanhã o dia será de novo agradavel, embora a manhã deva ser bastante fresca..


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2012 às 02:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, vai em descida e boa, neste momento, sigo com 8.2ºC.
> 
> Hoje, fui ver as minhas favinhas que tinha semeado, a geada que caiu na 2ªfeira, em que tive aqui, uma mínima de 2ºC, a maior parte tem as folhas todas queimadas.



Pois...isto tem andado frio para os padrões da costa SW/S.
Aqui na Lagoa nesta altura do ano começam já a plantar Favas, Cenouras, Nabos, Nabiças...e estes dias com noites anormalmente frias não são bons.
Aqui nesta região as pessoas plantam as suas hortas muito cedo com as culturas de inverno/primavera pois não costumam haver geadas e os dias são quentes o suficiente para haver desenvolvimento das plantas..mas quando veem estes frios há sempre o risco da coisa não correr bem.

Cá tambem é curioso, as pessoas teem muito a noção das inversões termicas e cultivam no Inverno sempre nos pontos mais altos dos seus terrenos...
Nas varzeas no Inverno nunca se planta nada...

Mas o clima aqui é muito bom para a agricultura, inclusivé muitas pessoas teem plantas tropicais como Anoneiras, Goiabeiras, Bananeiras, Abacateiros e até Lichias, Mangueiras ou mesmo Papaias...e dá-se bem sem grandes cuidados desde que não sejam em terrenos de varzea ou fundo de vale (barrancos), onde as temperaturas de noite chegam  a ser 5 a 8ºC inferiores ás das colinas em volta.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Dez 2012 às 14:26)

stormy disse:


> Pois...isto tem andado frio para os padrões da costa SW/S.
> Aqui na Lagoa nesta altura do ano começam já a plantar Favas, Cenouras, Nabos, Nabiças...e estes dias com noites anormalmente frias não são bons.
> Aqui nesta região as pessoas plantam as suas hortas muito cedo com as culturas de inverno/primavera pois não costumam haver geadas e os dias são quentes o suficiente para haver desenvolvimento das plantas..mas quando veem estes frios há sempre o risco da coisa não correr bem.
> 
> ...



O mesmo se passa cá no Algarve! Em muitos anos arrisca-se a fazer plantações em Novembro/Dezembro, que regra geral do barrocal para sul as hipóteses são boas de sucesso o que permite antecipar em até um mês e às vezes mais, certas culturas. O ano passado, por exemplo, correu mal mas são situações raras que normalmente só vêm de 3 em 3 anos e em alguns locais com uma periodicidade maior. Mesmo assim no litoral há zonas mais baixas que normalmente tem 2/3 geadas por ano que regra geral são fracas, ainda assim para certas árvores tropicais tem de se escolher bem o sítio para não sofrerem danos todos os anos.


----------



## Agreste (9 Dez 2012 às 18:26)

Estratos e alguma coisa de Kelvin-Helmholtz...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2012 às 21:18)

Estremoz (hoje):

Temperatura mínima = 5,1 ºC (07h53)

Dados de ontem (Sábado):

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (14h13)
Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC (04h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,7 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## mesteves (10 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Por Ponte de Sor tivemos um dia um pouco frio, com as máximas a ultrapassarem pouco os 10º. A manhã foi fria e com nevoeiro. Neste momento as temperaturas já se vão aproximando do ponto de congelação.


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2012 às 00:41)

Pela Lagoa foi um dia com bastantes nuvens altas, vento fraco de E, minima de 7.9ºC e maxima de 15.0ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2012 às 09:42)

Bom dia pessoal.
Hoje regressei ao concelho do Seixal.
No sábado a mínima do dia acabou por ser registada pelas 23h41 e ficou nos 5.1ºc.
Quanto ao domingo, registei 15.1ºc de máxima pelas 14h49, sendo que a mínima ficou pelos 1.8ºc ás 5h54, tendo sido travada pelo nevoeiro. No geral foi uma dia sem vento e bastante agradável.
Abc


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2012 às 22:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (15h25)
Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (05h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Manhã de sol e tarde com céu completamente encoberto de nuvens.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,7 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## talingas (11 Dez 2012 às 02:11)

E esta hein?!
Quem diria que a poucos metros daqui estão cerca de 5ºC, enquanto aqui estão uns belos 8.2ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2012 às 07:51)

E quem diria que está a gear... com 5,6ºC?  O campo de futebol aqui está bem branquinho, mas está uns metros mais abaixo de altitude.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Dez 2012 às 12:20)

Boas,

Depois de uma madrugada fresquinha, em que a mínima desceu aos *3,7ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, a manhã tem sido de céu limpo, vento fraco de SW e temperatura actual nos 15,3ºC.


----------



## talingas (11 Dez 2012 às 13:51)

Bem para minha admiração a mínima aqui ainda conseguiu atingir os 5.8°C. Por agora já marca 13°C.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2012 às 22:38)

As temperaturas baixam bem pelo interior... Menos aqui  6,9ºC com vento nulo. Provavelmente esta noite geará também.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,4 ºC (12h50)
Temperatura mínima = 4,4 ºC (05h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,7 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Dez 2012 às 08:17)

Mínima de 3,3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (12 Dez 2012 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Mais uma madrugada bem fria, com a mínima a descer aos 3,5ºC. Neste momento sigo com 6,1ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e sem vento.

Ao sair de casa ainda fui brindado com umas pequenas mammatus (que não sei de onde surgiram  ). Fica aqui uma foto do telemóvel...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Dez 2012 às 10:38)

O nevoeiro vai e vem, tendo já acumulado 0,3mm
Neste momento estão 8,7ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2012 às 18:06)

Boas

Mínima em Grândola esta noite de *-0,8ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2012 às 18:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,8 ºC (12h21)
Temperatura mínima = 3,5 ºC (05h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,7 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2012 às 19:37)

6,5ºC actuais por aqui com vento nulo a fraco. Está mais frio que ontem a esta hora mas as nuvens não deixarão arrefecer... Máxima de 12,0ºC e mínima de 5,3ºC. Foi outro dia de geada nos vales mas mais fraca.


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2012 às 22:11)

Claridade diurna sem ver sol. Céu coberto e frio todo o dia.


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2012 às 10:33)

Hoje há sol!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

Bom, por aqui o dia, pelo menos na serra, foi bastante frio com temperaturas entre os 11ºc e os 13ºc. Céu pouco nublado ao ínicio de manhã tornando-se mais nublado ao longo da manhã e tarde mas com boas abertas. Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.

Quanto aos próximos dias/semanas nem comento...pelo menos no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2012 às 20:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom aqui o dia, pelo menos na serra, foi bastante frio com temperaturas entre os 11ºc e os 13ºc. Céu pouco nublado ao ínicio de manhã tornando-se mais nublado ao longo da manhã e tarde mas com boas abertas. Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.
> 
> Quanto aos próximos dias/semanas nem comento...pelo menos no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.



trovoadas, agora entramos no panorama monótono, basta ver-mos que as previsões sazonais só davam Outubro e Novembro acima da média no sul, agora dão abaixo da média, está dentro do previsto. Talvez a partir de Março venha algumas cut-off's, porque no Algarve só chove com cut-off's.


Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado durante a manhã aumentando de nebulosidade para a tarde.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 5.0ºC
actual: 12.0ºC


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2012 às 20:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> trovoadas, agora entramos no panorama monótono, basta ver-mos que as previsões sazonais só davam Outubro e Novembro acima da média no sul, agora dão abaixo da média, está dentro do previsto. Talvez a partir de Março venha algumas cut-off's, porque no Algarve só chove com cut-off's.
> 
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado durante a manhã aumentando de nebulosidade para a tarde.
> ...



Esperemos que seja só este mês de Dezembro, sim porque quase de certeza acabará a meio da média ou nem isso em muitos casos.
Daqui a 2 semanas com estes valores de precipitação previstos e face à secura que os solos apresentavam, há muitos cursos de água que vão deixar de correr, se é que muitos já não estão parados.


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2012 às 20:39)

No sábado deve voltar a chover. Uns 10mm talvez.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2012 às 22:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,9 ºC (15h50)
Temperatura mínima = 5,6 ºC (00h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*ALTO ALENTEJO: Atenção à possibilidade de chuva forte e persistente a partir da tarde de amanhã, acompanhada por vento forte de sudoeste, com rajadas na ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,7 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 09:54)

> REGIÃO SUL:
> Céu muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva fraca, aumentando gradualmente de intensidade,
> e sendo por vezes forte a partir do final da tarde a norte do
> ...



Será a Norte da cidade/"região" de Faro?
A ver se chega alguns mm's que se vejam, pelo menos nas serras


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2012 às 09:59)

Vento moderado a forte, mas a chuva é pouca. 12,3ºC e 97% HR. Rajada máxima de 58 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2012 às 10:01)

Céu muito nublado. Dá até a ideia que deve começar a chover a qualquer momento.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2012 às 13:41)

Boas,

Por cá a situação tem estado relativamente calma, com o céu nublado mas apenas com uns poucos pingos a cair, o vento anda na média dos 18km/h e a temperatura está nos 18,4ºC. 

Só lá mais para o final do dia é que deverá chover mais um pouco, ainda assim, não espero muita chuva... talvez uns 5mm a 10mm...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2012 às 15:16)

Aqui é daquelas situações em que o vento é mais forte ao nível do solo. Vento forte com rajadas fortes, ao nível do solo vê se tudo a abanar e bem, e a água a encrespar bem rápido, deve estar por volta dos 70-80 km/h, no entanto no telhado só registei 49 
Máximo de 67 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2012 às 16:15)

Por aqui já vai chovendo, mas de forma muito fraca. 0,6mm para já.


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2012 às 17:08)

Chuviscos aqui deste lado também. Quase nem se sente a chuva a cair.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 17:29)

Por aqui chove bem há já algum tempo! E vim da serra sempre debaixo de chuva.
Pelo radar parece que alinha de precipitação é só aqui nesta zona e não parece nada de especial, no entanto chove a bom chover por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2012 às 20:03)

Chuva forte puxada a vento está a dar um cenário de loucos com as luzes ligadas. Montes de água a encrespar no chão com a chuva forte a ver-se nas luzes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2012 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e uma chuvita ao final da tarde.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC
actual: 13.8ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 21:59)

Aqui choveu um pouco mais mas foi nas preliminares. Uma nuvem que se enganou e descarregou aqui por estas bandas.
Quanto à frente propriamente dita, acho que não passará de chuviscos.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2012 às 22:10)

Por aqui apenas *1,4mm* acumulados. A frente já cá chegou, mas parece a precipitação significativa ficou um pouco mais a Norte. Não vislumbro grande coisa a chegar aqui. Talvez mais no sotavento...


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 22:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui apenas *1,4mm* acumulados. A frente já cá chegou, mas parece a precipitação significativa ficou um pouco mais a Norte. Não vislumbro grande coisa a chegar aqui. Talvez mais no sotavento...



Esse valor é extremamente baixo! e se fores a ver estas praticamente igual ao ano passado...um Outubro/ Novembro mais fraco que o do ano passado e a juntar a isso um ano muito seco. É certo que estamos a ter um Dezembro melhor que o do ano passado mas só simbolicamente. Vamos esperar que passe só de uma fase.


----------



## thunder_chaser (14 Dez 2012 às 22:48)

chuva fraca a moderada puxada a vento moderado de SW. HR:95% e 15ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2012 às 22:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,1 (13h08 e 21h59)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (06h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Estremoz: chuva  moderada a forte desde o meio da tarde até agora ...A situação deverá manter-se inalterável até ao dia de amanhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,7 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2012 às 23:05)

Hoje, fiz o resumo do mês de Novembro no Algarve, com base em algumas estações espalhadas pelo Algarve que podem ver aqui: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/511321.html

Para o ano de 2012 acabasse na média, teria que chover entre 100 mm a 150 mm neste mês.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2012 às 23:08)

trovoadas disse:


> Esse valor é extremamente baixo! e se fores a ver estas praticamente igual ao ano passado...um Outubro/ Novembro mais fraco que o do ano passado e a juntar a isso um ano muito seco. É certo que estamos a ter um Dezembro melhor que o do ano passado mas só simbolicamente. Vamos esperar que passe só de uma fase.



Já no outro dia coloquei num post uma relação dos dados de Novembro e Dezembro dos anos anteriores:

Nov2009: 16,2mm >>> Dez2009: 256,8mm
Nov2010: 75,0mm >>> Dez2010: 178,1mm
Nov2011: 118,2mm >> Dez2011: 12,4mm
Nov2012: 123,6mm >> Dez2012: ??

Obviamente que esta pequena estatística dos últimos anos não quer dizer absolutamente nada, mas... neste últimos 3 anos:

Novembro pouco chuvoso ou na média, Dezembro muito chuvoso ou na média. E no ano passado, Novembro muito chuvoso, Dezembro seco (e o resto do Inverno também...).

Para já tenho 21,4mm acumulados este mês. E para já, não vislumbro nada de relevante, pelo menos até ao Natal, e para chegarmos à média do mês (115mm), pelo menos aqui no Sítio das Fontes, ainda vai ter que chover um bom bocado. Será que este mês será similar ao anterior... e confirma esta tendência...?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Dia de chuva fraca/ chuvisco
Precipitação acumulada 2,7mm


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2012 às 02:01)

Relativamente ao clima no Algarve, estão em aberto dois tópicos:

O clima no interior do Algarve

Clima do Algarve, que futuro?


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2012 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado, mas muito pouca chuva. Neste momento chove aqui em Silves, mas de forma muito fraca. O acumulado da madrugada ficou aquém dos valores modelados, com apenas *0,2mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes e 1,5mm aqui em Silves.

De resto, a mínima da noite foi de *17,2ºC* e a temperatura segue com 18,1ºC neste momento, com vento fraco a moderado de SW e 93% de humidade.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2012 às 12:08)

Céu coberto e alguns breves períodos de chuva fraca durante a manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2012 às 12:56)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo fraco neste momento. A ver se ainda acumula 1 mm.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2012 às 13:40)

Chuva moderada. Uns 10 minutos talvez...


----------



## luky (15 Dez 2012 às 17:55)

Depois das 'humidades' o por do sol no carvoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2012 às 18:05)

Mais um _sunset_, mas mais a leste...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2012 às 19:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva fraca.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 14.5ºC
actual: 16.0ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2012 às 19:55)

Aqui por Silves acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado, no entanto não chegou a afectar a zona do Sítio das Fontes, que ainda continua com *1,2mm* acumulados...pelo contrário, em Silves tenho 6,5mm acumulados. A precipitação veio toda mais para esta zona interior.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2012 às 20:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui por Silves acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado, no entanto não chegou a afectar a zona do Sítio das Fontes, que ainda continua com *1,2mm* acumulados...pelo contrário, em Silves tenho 6,5mm acumulados. A precipitação veio toda mais para esta zona interior.



Hoje de manhã passei por Alte e a ribeira ia turva, o que indica que nas serras choveu um pouco mais. Entre Ontem e hoje devem ter caído quase uns 20mm nessas zonas, digo eu...

Aqui por Loulé caiu chuva fraca entre o meio da manhã e o início da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2012 às 22:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 (13h14)
Temperatura mínima = 11,3 ºC (08h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Tempo quente para esta época do ano.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,2 ºC* (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2012 às 23:21)

Neste momento está um nevoeiro já cerrado por aqui, com 13,2ºC e sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2012 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia monótono com nebulosidade e algum sol nas horas centrais do dia. 

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 13.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2012 às 20:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (12h32)
Temperatura mínima = 11,1 ºC (07h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Final da tarde com chuva *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2012 às 21:51)

Por cá o dia foi marcado pelo nevoeiro matinal, que durou até perto das 10h/10h30, a máxima foi de *19,6ºC* e a mínima ficou-se nos *11,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 13,4ºC, 98% de humidade e sem vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2012 às 22:23)

Tem chovido pelo dia. 3,0mm até agora. T. Máx de 13,8ºC e mínima de 11,5ºC. Agora 13,3ºC e 99% HR com chuva fraca.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2012 às 23:24)

A superfície frontal estacionou à latitude do Alto Alentejo; já levamos várias horas de chuva contínua  e agora também com nevoeiro.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Dez 2012 às 00:28)

Gerofil disse:


> A superfície frontal estacionou à latitude do Alto Alentejo; já levamos várias horas de chuva contínua  e agora também com nevoeiro.


Estacionaram mesmo ali uns "farrapos" a descarregar "chuvisco" que me brindaram com viagem de Évora a Setúbal sempre a chover constantemente.


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2012 às 08:32)

Bons ares da manhã...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Dez 2012 às 10:05)

Madrugada e manhã de chuva fraca.
Precipitação acumulada - 1,5mm


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2012 às 15:14)

Chuva com 12,5ºC. 5,7mm acumulados.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2012 às 19:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (12h09)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (06h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Tarde de chuva *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2012 às 19:22)

Dia ameno, por vezes muito nublado. Não se está nada mal na rua, não faz frio nenhum.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2012 às 21:44)

Estremoz: muita chuva esta noite, sempre certinha


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2012 às 08:29)

Here comes the sun...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2012 às 09:12)

Nevoeiro com 11,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2012 às 18:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (13h40)
Temperatura mínima = 11,5 ºC (06h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

* Manhã com menos nebulosidade e algum sol; tarde com aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de chuviscos a partir do final da tarde …*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,2 ºC* (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2012 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, *19,1ºC* de máxima e *9,1ºC* de mínima. 
Neste momento sigo com 13,2ºC e sem vento.


----------



## mesteves (19 Dez 2012 às 06:41)

O dia de ontem por Ponte de sor foi muito temperado, com nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos, bastante húmidade e ausencia de vento.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2012 às 12:49)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tudo calmo, vento 0 e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.
Muita humidade ao início da manhã, que ainda permanece nos campos com a erva toda molhada.
Que belos dias têm estado com uma mistura de Outono e Primavera.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2012 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,8 ºC (12h06)
Temperatura mínima = 10,6 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado pela densa nebulosidade baixa e alguma neblina, sem precipitação.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,2 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (20 Dez 2012 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

A madrugada deixou alguma chuva por cá, com *2mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fonte e também em Silves. 

A mínima da noite foi de *14,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com 16,3ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2012 às 12:45)

Boas, por aqui, a chuvita de manhã rendeu 1 mm, o dia começou nublado mas a tarde já promete ter algum sol. Que pasmaceira de tempo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2012 às 14:33)

Continuam os dias de Primavera.
Céu praticamente limpo


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2012 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi de sol e a Primavera chegou.  Grandes Maias eles já sabiam que a 21 de Dezembro de 2012 em vez de chegar o Inverno vinha a Primavera. 

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima e actual: 13.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2012 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,8 ºC (12h12)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 11,0 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,2 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2012 às 02:11)

Tempo muito húmido mas com algum sol e temperatura bastante agradável! No dia de ontem as estradas nem chegaram a secar por completo muito por culpa da chuva da madrugada/ínicio da manhã e da total ausência de vento. Já está assim há mais de uma semana, sem vento, húmido e ameno. Muito bom para o verde que se vai instalando a toda a força.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2012 às 17:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (13h39)
Temperatura mínima = 9,7 ºC (02h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas; chuviscos  durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,2 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2012 às 18:45)

Aqui só posso dizer que é um apocalipse de nevoeiro  Não desapareceu desde ontem à noite. Máxima de 12,9ºC ás 15:43 e mínima de 10,7ºC ás 0:11. Agora estão 12,8ºC.
Vento fraco. (Máximo de 27 km/h à 1:23)


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2012 às 19:47)

Estou na expectativa para domingo. Hoje foi nos 19ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2012 às 19:48)

Boas,

Por aqui predomina também o nevoeiro intenso, que esteve presente durante quase todo o dia nas zonas junto ao mar, e entrou depois por terra durante a tarde e, às 18h, já era cerrado em Lagoa e Silves.

A temperatura está nos 13,8ºC, com 98% de humidade e sem vento. A máxima do dia foi de *18,9ºC* e a mínima foi de *8,1ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2012 às 20:13)

Bom tive a consultar os dados do nosso colega *ecobcg *e o Sítio das Fontes segue o mês com 25,8mm. Almancil segue com 24,38mm. Quanto a estações meteorológicas mais a Norte devem andar à volta dos 40mm, talvez...(alguém com mais dados que dê uma ajudinha)
Escusado será dizer que pouco mais irá mexer. Estimo que até final do mês caiam mais uns 10mm e já é pedir muito. Já só resta a frente de dia 24/25.
Resumindo temos um mês abaixo de metade da média.
Bom pessoalmente não me posso queixar pois aqui a minha zona andou perto dos 300mm o mês passado, no entanto continuo a achar que estamos em seca hídrica (acho que há muita falta de água em profundidade, nos aquíferos). A ver vamos o mês de Janeiro.

Quanto ao dia de hoje só posso dizer que foi excelente! 
Algumas nuvens no céu que ainda incomodaram ao fim da manhã/inicio da tarde mas que depois praticamente desapareceram dando lugar a uma bela tarde de sol com temperaturas próximo dos 20ºc. Quanto a Vento, nem sinal dele.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2012 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, foi um excelente dia de sol, com temperatura acima dos 20ºC. 

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC
actual: 13.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2012 às 20:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom tive a consultar os dados do nosso colega *ecobcg *e o Sítio das Fontes segue o mês com 25,8mm. Almancil segue com 24,38mm. Quanto a estações meteorológicas mais a Norte devem andar à volta dos 40mm, talvez...(alguém com mais dados que dê uma ajudinha)
> Escusado será dizer que pouco mais irá mexer. Estimo que até final do mês caiam mais uns 10mm e já é pedir muito. Já só resta a frente de dia 24/25.
> Resumindo temos um mês abaixo de metade da média.
> Bom pessoalmente não me posso queixar pois aqui a minha zona andou perto dos 300mm o mês passado, no entanto continuo a achar que estamos em seca hídrica (acho que há muita falta de água em profundidade, nos aquíferos). A ver vamos o mês de Janeiro.



Os dados que tenho da semana de 10/12 a 16/12 mais no interior algarvio são os seguintes:

Alte - 11.4 mm
Messines - 17.6 mm

Faltando o período entre 1 a 9 de Dezembro, é capaz de Alte e Messines andar perto dos 40 mm tal como tu referes.

A frente de 24/25 segundo o GFS não é nada de significativo, onde o GFS dá 1 mm a 2 mm, pelo menos aqui pelo litoral e penso que na serra algarvia também não será nada de especial, dificilmente choverá mais de 5 mm.

Os campos têem uma paisagem verdejante, devido à elevada humidade que se tem sentido que tem mantido os terrenos mais ou menos húmidos, se fosse um tempo mais seco, com a quantidade de precipitação baixa já era capaz de notar-se alguma secura mais superficialmente, mais em sementeiras de favas, griséus e ervilhas. Com, este calorzinho já tenho as favilhas em flor, a ver se não vem alguma geada para queimar a flor e que venha também uma chuvinha para elas não ficarem murchas. 

trovoadas, em relação aos aquíferos, a chuva que tivemos em Novembro foi mais superficial e a maior parte escorreu para as ribeiras e pouco infiltrou-se e com este tempo mais seco, os ribeiros aqui por esta zona, já não corre nenhum e pegos de água já são quase um achado.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2012 às 22:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os dados que tenho da semana de 10/12 a 16/12 mais no interior algarvio são os seguintes:
> 
> Alte - 11.4 mm
> Messines - 17.6 mm
> ...



Pois é isso que tenho constatado e como gosto de natureza e sou muito observador, vou sempre observando aqui e acolá. Agora não tenho dado umas voltas de bike e não tenho ido ver alguns cursos de água aqui da região. Normalmente nesta altura fazia sempre a ronda por alguns nascentes cársicos os chamados "olhos de água", que temos aqui perto de Loulé e que são deveras espectaculares quando se tomam de água. Este ano não sei como estão mas um nascente que tenho aqui ao pé de casa e que à uns dias referenciei aqui neste tópico já praticamente não corre, a ribeira do cadoiço que nasce a Norte de Loulé logo aqui perto de onde estou também vai seca. Este é o mês tradicional em que estes cursos de água começam a correr e que numa ano normal só secam lá para Junho/Julho.
Algo que também me chamou à atenção, foi na semana passada em que fui a Aljezur, e à vinda para cá passando ali por Marmelete, antes desta localidade estavam cortando e arrancando as raízes de uns eucaliptos e qual o meu espanto quando vejo a terra toda seca e quase empoeirada à volta das mesmas. Bom só vi de longe mas notava-se bem a terra seca!

Em relação ao dia de hoje tive a notícia que se levantou um nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, para a zona de Quarteira/Quatro Estradas, ao final do dia, em que o pessoal pensava que já vinha aí o fim do mundo ou às tantas era o D.Sebastião 
Como estive o dia todo na zona da serra não dei pelo fenómeno. Por lá dia solarengo e apenas bastante humidade ao final do dia. Acho que às 6 da noite já tinha o carro completamente molhado.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2012 às 23:05)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro cerrado. Está tudo húmido lá fora.

Sim trovoadas, este mês ainda vou com 25,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, muito longe ainda da média deste mês. Mas pelas perspectivas, não deve subir muito mais que isto. As pequenas ribeiras que por aqui existem estão secas, e os terrenos só não estão mais secos porque os dias têm sido muito húmidos e tem caído de vez em quando 1 a 2mm de precipitação, que vão mantendo a superfície mais húmida.

Mas de resto, se isto continua assim por mais tempo, vamos sentir falta de chuva a sério por cá...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2012 às 01:34)

Boa noite malta.
Estou de regresso ao Alentejo para gozar a quadra natalícia. Fiz a viagem desde Corroios entre as 21h30 e as 23h00 quase sempre acompanhado pelo nevoeiro, totalmente cerrado em alguns pontos da Auto-Estrada. Pela meia noite e com a estação instalada à perto de 1 hora registei 9.2ºc e por esta hora já sigo com 10.2ºc. A humidade está nos 97% e bastante nevoeiro. Hora de dormir, e vamos ver o que o dia nos reserva para amanhã. 
Que tempo mais enfadonho.  
Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2012 às 01:42)

Por aqui também nevoeiro completamente cerrado. Estava pela cidade não se via nada, até choveu . 12,1ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2012 às 10:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui continua o nevoeiro cerrado. Está tudo húmido lá fora.
> 
> Sim trovoadas, este mês ainda vou com 25,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, muito longe ainda da média deste mês. Mas pelas perspectivas, não deve subir muito mais que isto. As pequenas ribeiras que por aqui existem estão secas, e os terrenos só não estão mais secos porque os dias têm sido muito húmidos e tem caído de vez em quando 1 a 2mm de precipitação, que vão mantendo a superfície mais húmida.
> 
> Mas de resto, se isto continua assim por mais tempo, vamos sentir falta de chuva a sério por cá...



Longe vão os problemas com o abastecimento público mas agora estamos a braços com um outro problema só que aí ninguém ou quase ninguém se preocupa. Estamos a perder floresta a um ritmo impressionante! Sinceramente não sei onde isto vai parar! e ninguém faz nada! mas pronto isso é outra guerra.

Hoje temos sol, outra vez! e sem vento, outra vez !


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2012 às 16:54)

Boa tarde.
Hoje registei uma mínima de 6.6ºc pelas 5h37, sendo que a máxima atingiu os 18.3ºc pelas 16h06. Desde o meio dia que a temperatura anda por volta dos 17/18 graus. Vento segue nulo, obtive um registo máximo de 8 Km/h.
Neste momento sigo com 17.2ºc e 79% HR, a pressão está a descer, registo agora 1023.3 hPa.
Abraço malta


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2012 às 17:52)

Forte descida da temperatura, já sigo neste momento com 12.2ºc  e 90% HR, uma queda de quase 5 graus no espaço de 1 hora.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2012 às 18:23)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,1ºC e está a prometer descer também. Estou com 11,2ºC actuais  O vento foi fraco o dia todo, agora está nulo.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2012 às 22:04)

Com um bocado de sorte a mínima desta noite ainda é batida até à meia noite.
Já sigo com 7.7ºc e 97% HR. A ver vamos. 
O vento de ter ida passar o Natal à ventolândia.... Ninguém sabe dele por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (22 Dez 2012 às 22:09)

Não sei se existem muitos lugares como este...

Faro (ribeira das lavadeiras)  Faro (cais comercial)

Começar com 9ºC e acabar com 13ºC em pouco mais de 2km e o vidro do carro completamente cheio de água...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2012 às 22:15)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 18,2ºC*
*Tmín: 7,0ºC*


O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e pouco vento. Neste momento sigo com 8,8ºC e está novamente uma noite com muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2012 às 23:53)

Já desceu aos 6.8'c bem perto da mínima da noite passada.
O nevoeiro vai-se instalando ainda que fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2012 às 00:31)

Por aqui aumentou e bem a temperatura. Vento de NE moderado. 12,0ºC e 84% HR. Rajada de 25,6 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2012 às 13:31)

Noite sempre com temperaturas altas por volta dos 13-14ºC com vento de NE moderado. Agora 17,1ºC e 69% HR...


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2012 às 16:20)

Boas.
Por aqui o nevoeiro foi uma constante durante a noite e manhã, depois levantou e ficou algo parecido com a primavera. 
Sigo com 18.5ºc e 76%HR depois de ter obtido os seguintes registos.
Grande amplitude térmica.

Tmin:    5.5ºc 02h20
Tmáx:  19.7ºc 15h26
Wind: 6 Km/h (11h11)
HR: 99% / 70%
Pressão: 10235.5 / 1018.5 (Actual)


----------



## Agreste (23 Dez 2012 às 22:52)

Final de tarde e noite ventosa em Aljezur... desagradável.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2012 às 22:57)

Boas.
Por aqui, vento?!?! Ninguém sabe dele, tédio total.
Hoje já nem inversão existe, sigo com 9.8ºc, e anda nisto já desde as 21h00, e tive também 3 horas sem energia, jantarinho à luz das velas bem à moda antiga. 
Vamos ver o que sucede durante o dia de amanhã.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2012 às 00:25)

bem e cá continuamos sem vento, as nuvens altas desapareceram, o nevoeiro sem ser convidado regressou e cá sigo com uma ligeira descida da temperatura que já não esperava. Neste momento estão 8.0ºc e 97%HR.
Tempo mais enfadonho. Enfim, é o que temos.


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2012 às 16:33)

Verão quente 2012...












Dia de primavera aqui. A ribeira ainda corre mas a água nem sequer é muito fresca... até me apeteceu ficar deitado na água...


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2012 às 17:31)

Boas pessoal, parece que o verão está terminado... 
Hoje registei 22.2ºc pelas 15h01, fiquei espantado.
Pela noite ainda desceu bastante, registei 5.8ºc pelas 07h51.
O vento apareceu mas por agora já ninguém sabe dele novamente. Vamos ver o que nos espera esta noite de consoada.
Agora sigo com 15.5ºc e 73%HR sem vento.
Boas festas a todos. Cumprimentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2012 às 20:25)

A trovoada está longe, o que é certo é que eu a vejo daqui (vista para o campo a NW), a cadência visto daqui não é muita mas os relâmpagos são bem grandes


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2012 às 22:00)

Boa noite de consoada para todos.
Por aqui continua a reinar a calma, vamos ver se dentro de algum tempo algo acontece.
Sigo sem vento depois de se ter feito sentir durante a tarde. 10.8ºc e 94%HR
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2012 às 22:23)

No algarve central não sei se o #trovoadas vai postar alguma coisa esta noite, aqui na costa vicentina nem chuva nem frio, tudo tranquilo. Ainda falta bastante tempo...

Há 25 dias atrás apareceram por aqui temperaturas ligeiramente negativas. Hoje estivemos perto dos 21ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2012 às 23:19)

A trovoada já progrediu para Castelo Branco mas deu um show de relâmpagos até


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

Radar espevitante... isto pode ser mais que 5mm...


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2012 às 23:37)

Por aqui registei no meu cabeçómetro 5 gotas... 
Ui ui fartura. Tudo na mesma, sem vento, sem frio e sem chuva... Enfim.
11.8ºc e 95%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 01:25)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aqui registei no meu cabeçómetro 5 gotas...
> Ui ui fartura. Tudo na mesma, sem vento, sem frio e sem chuva... Enfim.
> 11.8ºc e 95%HR.



Não chove por ai? Parece que a linha está prestes a passar por essa zona.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 01:44)

3 estruturas em analise.






Um segmento em arco a aproximar-se de Sagres, poderá trazer vento e chuva, algumas rajadas, poderá intensificar-se nos proximos 30-60min.

Uma estrutura linear a precorrer o vale do Sado para NE...provavelmente vai enfraquecer apesar de haver alguma energia nos niveis médios...poderá haver granizo intenso em alguns pontos tal como rajadas de vento.

Uma estrutura linear a S de Lagos, alinhada com a que vai no vale do Sado ( genese identica), que poderá fortalecer-se nos proximos 30-60minutos.
É mesmo provavel que se intensifique pois a estrutura em arco a SW de Sagres indica o fortalecimento do fluxo de WSW nos niveis médios atraz da mesma, que induz convergencia naquela faixa entre Sagres e Albufeira.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2012 às 01:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não chove por ai? Parece que a linha está prestes a passar por essa zona.



Bem se choveu... Somente 5.6mm com um rate máximo de 167.0 mm pela 1h10. A trovoada foi brutal, fortíssima como à muito não via, apanhei um cagaço quando ia fumar um cigarro, desisti logo. Durou uns 15 minutos. Agora ficou só um pouco de vento, registei uma rajada de 29 Km/h, e agora tenho 15.4 Km/h de média dos ultimos 10 minutos.
11.5ºc e 95%HR.
Cumprimentos Jonas.


----------



## trepkos (25 Dez 2012 às 01:50)

Trovoada ao longe neste momento. Chove com alguma intensidade. Está a sul de mim.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2012 às 02:00)

Avisto clarões intensos a W/SW de Silves e ouve-se a trovoada ao longe. Existe uma camada mais baixa de nuvens a deslocar-se de N para S, e uma outra camada a uma altura superior, a deslocar-se de SW para NE. Curioso.


----------



## romeupaz (25 Dez 2012 às 02:07)

aquele pontinho vermelho ao pé de Beja!!


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2012 às 02:10)

Fico com a ideia que ainda vai chegar algo mais à zona onde me encontro. Toda essa linha ao largo do Algarve parece-me vir nesta direcção. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado. Sigo com o vento a soprar moderado de NW.
10.5ºc e 93%HR.
A temperatura registou uma subida de cerca de 2ºc durante o evento e voltou a descer cerca de 2ºC desde aí.
Vou continuar por aqui se a net permitir, visto que o Kanguru tá cheio de falhas hoje.
Cumps.


----------



## LRamos (25 Dez 2012 às 02:17)

Odeceixe - Após um período de cerca de 1 hora com vento nulo e temperatura amena, pelas 00h30 abateu-se uma forte chuvada, com intensas rajadas de vento e trovoada que deixou esta Vila e localidades algarvias limítrofes em apagão, que perdura por esta hora.
Neste sector da estrada nacional 120, foram vários os eucaliptos que soltaram cascas e galhos, por acção das fortes rajadas. A cerca de 500m Norte do parque de campismo de S. Miguel, um possante ramo tombou sobre a estrada (N120), tendo a obstruido parcialmente.

Zambujeira do Mar - Neste momento, sobe intensa trovoada


----------



## GoN_dC (25 Dez 2012 às 02:17)

Chove forte em Portimão com vento e trovoada à mistura.


----------



## LRamos (25 Dez 2012 às 02:17)

Zambujeira do Mar - Fortissímo aguaceiro!!


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 02:18)

Aquilo em Beja tem pinta de ser uma supercelula....não faço ideia onde foi buscar a força, mas as assinaturas na reflectividade ( V notch+hail core extenso na vertical) apontam para isso.



A entrar por sagres está um segmento linear em arco, bastante interessante, e que se encontra num ambiente teoricamente mais energetico.
Esse pormenor do fluxo de NE á sfc e SW em altura é importante...pois dá indicação de um forte shear direccional, que pode suportar estruturas mesociclonicas..

Veremos...

( A azul o V notch, a vermelho está a célula a individualizar-se a S de Sagres e a linha de convergencia a SSW de Albufeira, com condições para reactivar)


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Dez 2012 às 02:18)

trepkos disse:


> Trovoada ao longe neste momento. Chove com alguma intensidade. Está a sul de mim.


Em Évora está a descarregar bem, mas pelo que vejo no radar, rapidamente vai passar.


----------



## B84 (25 Dez 2012 às 02:20)

GoN_dC disse:


> Chove forte em Portimão com vento e trovoada à mistura.



Durante uns 5 minutos eu diria mesmo MUITO FORTE!!!!!!


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 02:24)

Frame das 2z bastante interessante...temos uma situação de possivel trovoada severa ( supercelula) a NW de Beja, e uma célula linear possivelmente severa a evoluir pelo barlavento, com chance de se organizar mais.

Atenção á evolução da linha a S de Albufeira porque se espera que haja um aumento do forçamento dinamico segundo a analise aos 500hpa do Estofex modelmaps.

Atenção ás proximas 2h pelo menos, no Algarve e em Beja.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2012 às 02:26)

Segue o vento intenso. Verifico também 2 camadas de nuvens em direcções opostas, uma camada baixa de N/S e a camada alta de SW/NE. Já avisto também clarões intensos de SW em aproximação.
10.2ºc e 93%HR
Rajada máxima de 35 Km/h
Vou observar novamente.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2012 às 02:26)

Chuva torrencial em Silves!
155,6mm/h há pouco no Sitio das Fontes, com 51,5km/h de rajada. 1,8mm acumulados para já.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Dez 2012 às 02:29)

stormy disse:


> Frame das 2z bastante interessante...temos uma situação de possivel trovoada severa ( supercelula) a NW de Beja


Deve ser essa que ouço para aqui a resmungar em Évora.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 02:32)

Hook echo a SE de portel...haverá tornado?


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2012 às 02:39)

stormy disse:


> Hook echo a SE de portel...haverá tornado?



Onde consegues vislumbrar isso? no radar?

E aquela linha de instabilidade que acabou de passar por aqui, e que liga VNM Fontes até Monchique, parece estar bem severa também!


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2012 às 02:40)

stormy disse:


> Hook echo a SE de portel...haverá tornado?



Stormy, desculpa mas não percebo o termo Hook echo!! Podes explicar?
Ouço trovões mas não observa actividade electrica agora.


----------



## LRamos (25 Dez 2012 às 02:44)

Zambujeira do Mar - Sem rajadas de vento, com chuva persistente. Relâmpagos visiveis a NE.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 02:47)

Hook echo é uma forma em gancho na reflectividade, as imagens do IPMA teem pessima resolução mas é detectavel essa assinatura.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 02:48)

A linha que está a entrar desde Sagres tambem está interessante, mas parece mais uma estrutura simples linear do tipo Bow echo.


----------



## trepkos (25 Dez 2012 às 02:49)

stormy disse:


> Hook echo é uma forma em gancho na reflectividade, as imagens do IPMA teem pessima resolução mas é detectavel essa assinatura.



Não me parece que assim seja. Parece de facto uma super célula mas que não têm essa assinatura que dizes.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2012 às 02:50)

ecobcg disse:


> E aquela linha de instabilidade que acabou de passar por aqui, e que liga VNM Fontes até Monchique, parece estar bem severa também!



Entretanto parece que já perdeu alguma intensidade...


----------



## pax_julia (25 Dez 2012 às 02:51)

Viagem de Redondo para Beja. Observei na zona de Cuba muita actividade eléctrica, descargas de segundo a segundo e sempre no mesmo local. Nunca vi nada igual...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2012 às 02:51)

Por aqui acabei de ouvir um trovão.

Edit: Chove com pingas grossas. 11,9ºC.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 02:57)

Trepkos, é muito tenue e via-se melhor no frame anterior.

Aquele arco para onde aponto:


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2012 às 03:06)

Obrigado pela explicação Stormy.
Já chove novamente desde à uns 5 minutos e avisto actividade electrica a sul da minha posição. Estou mais concretamente nestas coordenadas se quiserem ser mais precisos.  
 37.997335 N
 08.487360 O

Já acumulei mais 0.4mm com 10.1ºc e 92%HR


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2012 às 03:12)

1,8mm acumulados num instante apenas. A pressão caiu 1,6 hPa e ouvem se vários trovões. Mas já parou de chover.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 03:12)

Supercelula ainda com uma tenue assinatura em gancho...mas relembrem-se que a resolução da imagem é má...
Esta célula deverá continuar para NE no sentido de Reguengos de Monseraz-Elvas, e pode ter granizo até ao tamanho de moedas de 2e e ventos fortes.

A vermelho duas areas a acompanhar, a primeira a N de Portimão com alguma organização com celulas a individualizarem-se, na porção oeste junto á costa não parece haver nada de mais salvo algumas estruturas lineares com risco d eprecipitação intensa e algum vento.

A entrar pelo sotavento Algarvio uma linha com fraca expressão, mas que vale a pena seguir caso ela se active.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 03:17)

Sanxito disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação Stormy.
> Já chove novamente desde à uns 5 minutos e avisto actividade electrica a sul da minha posição. Estou mais concretamente nestas coordenadas se quiserem ser mais precisos.
> 37.997335 N
> 08.487360 O
> ...



Bem...não te expliquei bem...só te disse que eé uma assnatura em gancho, mas não o que representa.
Esse tipo de assinaturas geralmente está associada á circulação rotativa do ar dentro de uma supercelula, e indica a possibilidade de haver tornado.

O ar ao rodar contorce a mancha de precipitação de modo espiral e dá essa assinatura da reflectividade.

Ah...e claro, o que o radar vê é a reflectividade da precipitação que sai da celula, há uma porção da celula que ele não vê que é onde o ar está a ser sugado ( no centro do gancho e na porção SE da celula)..


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2012 às 03:22)

Acalmia com 10,6ºC e 94%. O vento ficou absolutamente nulo...

2,1mm.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2012 às 03:22)

stormy disse:


> Bem...não te expliquei bem...só te disse que eé uma assnatura em gancho, mas não o que representa.
> Esse tipo de assinaturas geralmente está associada á circulação rotativa do ar dentro de uma supercelula, e indica a possibilidade de haver tornado.
> 
> O ar ao rodar contorce a mancha de precipitação de modo espiral e dá essa assinatura da reflectividade.
> ...



Obrigado Stormy. 
E segundo me parece está tudo calmo e quase terminado, além da chuvinha que continua a cair certinha, já levo 8 mm no total.
Hora da caminha para amanhã curtir a família.
9.8ºc e 93%HR e o vento mais calminho de NW.
Até amanhã e boa noite.
Bom Natal a todos.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 03:25)

Mais células a individualizarem-se e a posicionarem-se de frente para os vectores do shear...mais supercelulas a caminho??

Bom...a linha no sotavento acho que morreu...
Temos de ir vento o que sai agora de Sagres...isto está ao rubro, parece que no sat há circulação a W de sines que está a organizar estas bandas convectivas sobre o sector onde vai entrando algum ar quente, isto é, Algarve/Alentejo..


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2012 às 03:33)

A pressão acaba de cair *3 hPa* , para os 1009 hPa actuais.






--


----------



## Agreste (25 Dez 2012 às 09:22)

Nem esperava por tanta chuva. 2 momentos de trovoada perto das 00:20 e das 02:10. A chuva vinha enrolada pelo vento com rajadas fortes...

Madrugada com 19mm em 8 horas. Agora está quase limpo e está mais frio que ontem.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2012 às 10:20)

Por aqui nada! Madrugada bastante calma inicialmente amena com muito nevoeiro e sem vento e depois limpou e o vento rodou para noroeste.
Por agora segue com  vento fraco de Noroeste( fresco) e céu limpo.

Um Feliz Natal aos "foristas" do Sul!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Dez 2012 às 10:31)

Precipitação acumulada esta noite em Serpa - 0,9mm


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2012 às 11:41)

A madrugada rendeu *2,2mm* no Sítio das Fontes, devido à passagem daquela linha de instabilidade às 02h. Em Portimão essa linha de instabilidade originou um aguaceiro mais forte, rendendo *7,1mm* entre as 02h e as 03h,

Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado, sigo com 15,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de W.

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2012 às 12:14)

Boas, por aqui, não passou-se nada e ganharam os modelos que nada davam. Agora, sol com algumas nuvens e vento de NW moderado, a única coisa que ouvi durante a noite foi o vento e nada mais. 

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2012 às 12:15)

As células foram se desfazendo à medida que o pós frontal entrou pela madrugada. 3,3mm, trovoada na primeira célula pelas 2h e variações repentinas de pressão.
Mínima de 7,8ºC. Agora com 11,1ºC e 72% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2012 às 12:43)

*Alandroal - 25/12/2012_03h30*

Trovoada acompanhada com aguaceiros fortes, inicialmente de granizo entre as 03h00 e as 03h15. Temperatura a descer até aos 6,5 ºC. Pequeno vídeo no dailymotion (nick Gerofil).







*Máximo de Reflectividade às 03h15*





Fonte: IPMA

*Precipitação acumulada numa hora (04h00)*





Fonte: IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2012 às 13:25)

Por aqui, está a cair um bom aguaceiro.  Que rendeu 1 mm, até ao momento.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2012 às 14:37)

Boas pessoal.
Após uma noite algo animada aqui por estas bandas, rendeu um acumulado de 10.8 mm.
Sigo neste momento com 15.6ºc, bem mais fresco que ontem, depois dos 22.2ºc registados por esta hora. Humidade nos 61 %HR e o vento sopra de NW com uma média de 15.6 Km/h no últimos 10 minutos.
Bom dia de Natal pra todos.


----------



## rfilipeg (25 Dez 2012 às 15:35)

Ora viva pessoal!

Bem, estou de férias numa aldeia no concelho de Santiago do Cacém no alentejo e ontem á noite fiquei surpreso com a intensidade da trovoada que se abateu de dia 24 para 25 de Dezembro.

Gravei vídeo com um telemóvel desde já peço desculpa pela qualidade e pelo tamanho do vídeo. 

A célula que se abateu ontem está então aqui indentificada.






No vídeo, o que mais me surpreendeu foi o raio que consegui captar. Coloquem o vídeo no minuto 7:02 e carreguem "play".
[ame="http://youtu.be/DUBe_TbN89U"]http://youtu.be/DUBe_TbN89U[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (25 Dez 2012 às 18:51)

Inesperadamente um aguaceiro aqui em Aljezur. Não chovia desde manhã cedo.


----------



## Agreste (26 Dez 2012 às 14:02)

A noite foi fria mas estamos de regresso à primavera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2012 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e temperatura mais baixa em relação aos dias anteriores.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 8.9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2012 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e com a máxima a chegar aos *17,6ºC*. 

Neste momento já está bem fresco, seguindo com apenas 5,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2012 às 22:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 5,1 ºC (08h05)





*Monsaraz, hoje às 17h30*

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

Outros dados:

Sabado, 22 de Dezembro - temp. mínima = 9,7 ºC (07h21)
Domingo, 23 de Dezembro - temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (11h41)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2012 às 23:41)

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, a noite foi mais agitada em termos de vento... Máxima de 13,3ºC e mínima de 5,9ºC, que rapidamente foi aniquilada pelo vento de NE.
Agora 7,3ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2012 às 13:36)

Bom que dias têm estado! O vento já se foi outra vez! Que semelhança com o ano passado. 
Assusta-me tal semelhança, em que Fevereiro passado já nem um cabelinho de erva havia na quinta e tudo definhava. 
Por agora tudo ok, mas as últimas sementeiras já vou ter de regá-las para saírem da terra.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2012 às 19:20)

BOas

Muita trovoada na madrugada do dia 25 em Grândola mas o grosso passou a Sul choveu bastante nessa madrugada

Mínima em Grândola esta noite -1,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2012 às 23:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,2 ºC (11h35)
Temperatura mínima = 3,6 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa

*Geada moderada pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).





NASA Rapid Response

*Nevoeiro nos vales dos grandes rios.*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 01:21)

Ás *00 horas Aljezur* tinha *0ºC*, curioso que era a estação com o valor mais baixo de todas a estações do IPMA.

Inversões térmicas sempre impressionantes.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2012 às 04:33)

Por aqui 4,9ºC com vento fraco.

Edit 4:50: 3,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 11:50)

Segundo consta, Aljezur teve uma mínima de *-2,6ºC*. 
A mínima mais baixa de todas as estações do IPMA.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2012 às 12:41)

Temperaturas baixas em algumas estações do sul às 11h


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Dez 2012 às 12:55)

Mínima de 2,2ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Dez 2012 às 18:43)

Tirei umas fotos às 9 da manhã aos carros no Rogil. Fica numa planície a 2km do mar, e a 5km de Aljezur, que pelo contrário está no fundo do vale. Mesmo num terreno plano, podem ver que as temperaturas também descem bastante. A geada ainda existia nas zonas de sombra!

De salientar que Aljezur era a estação do IPMA com valor mais baixo de temperatura no país às 7:00h. Em pleno litoral SW, e mesmo sem ser a primeira vez, não deixa de ser engraçado!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2012 às 19:02)

Mínima de 3,2ºC por cá, que depois aumentou logo com uma brisa de vento  Máxima de 15,1ºC. Agora estou com 10,9ºC, 58% HR e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2012 às 19:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum frio. 

Máxima: 15.3ºC
mínima: 4.1ºC
actual: 9.4ºC


----------



## Redfish (28 Dez 2012 às 22:03)

Na minha zona (Nave do Barão - Salir) e como seria de esperar, a minima desta manha situou-se nos - 2º :cold, (geada)...

Tudo branquinho...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2012 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,5 ºC (14h53)
Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Hoje já foi mais quente que ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 00:17)

Atendendo aos dados do IPMA, ás *23 horas*, *Aljezur* já ia nos *1,3ºC*, depois de uma máxima bem amena de *17,4ºC*.
Impressionante.

Na minha opinião,esta imagem  explica em grande parte o porquê da ocorrência de inversões térmicas tão fortes em Aljezur.O ar frio acumula-se intensamente no fundo do vale e este fica aprisionado,devido ás características orográficas, pois  as colinas existentes quase rodeiam (na totalidade) o vale.Claro que também existem outros factores igualmente importantes, como a inclinação e exposição das vertentes e a ausência de edificado ao longo das mesmas, de forma a não obstruir a drenagem do ar .O facto do relevo ser muito irregular, proporciona a ocorrência de inversões térmicas de menor de dimensão em pequenos vales, onde ar frio gerado, escorre para cotas mais baixas alimentando assim o vale principal.O próprio tipo de solo no fundo de vale e a vegetação presente nas vertentes, também podem contribuir para um maior arrefecimento.Enfim, Aljezur reúne condições excepcionais para ocorrência deste fenómeno.





Aljezur EMA II Faro latitude 37º 19' N; longitude 8º 48' O; altitude 16 m


----------



## Agreste (29 Dez 2012 às 11:05)

Não tenho a absoluta certeza mas na EN120 para sul e até ao monte ruivo ainda és capaz de encontrar valores mais baixos assim como na cerca dos pomares e no vale da nora das árvores. Por serem vales o sol nesta altura está mais baixo e desaparece mais cedo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 13:50)

Agreste disse:


> Não tenho a absoluta certeza mas na EN120 para sul e até ao monte ruivo ainda és capaz de encontrar valores mais baixos assim como na cerca dos pomares e no vale da nora das árvores. Por serem vales o sol nesta altura está mais baixo e desaparece mais cedo.



Acredito que sim , de facto essas aldeias encontram-se em vales  bastante estreitos, tendo assim pouca exposição solar.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2012 às 14:32)

Boas.
Durante esta manhã registei 3.0 mm de precipitação com um rate máximo de 36.4 mm/h pelas 8h46. A temperatura mínima registada foi de 11.6ºc pelas 9h26, enquanto que a máxima foi batida à poucos minutos, registo de 15.8ºc. O vento ainda atingiu os 31 Km/h pelas 7h44 da manhã. Agora sigo com 15.7ºc e 68%HR, o vento sopra de NW com uma média de 6.0 Km/h.
Até logo pessoal.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2012 às 15:01)

Boas !

Acho que esta frente bateu o recorde de frente mais curta e "miserável" que já passou por cá Bom sempre há aquelas que nem uma gota deixam...
5 min de chuva fraca com sol à mistura e hasta la vista. Acho que já acabou por hoje. Venha o dia 1 com os 5/10 mm...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2012 às 16:02)

Em Serpa apenas chuvisco e 0,6mm


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2012 às 17:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,2 ºC (13h43)
Temperatura mínima = 6,5 ºC (04h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Alguma precipitação ao final da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2012 às 11:05)

A estação foi ligada ontem por Degracia (veremos até quando se aguenta a ligação à internet).

Mínima de -0,1 ºC no dia de ontem.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2012 às 15:52)

Boas pessoal. Para o inicio da noite vou reportar a partir de Montargil, alguém vai estar pela zona?
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2012 às 21:57)

Alandroal: 7,5 ºC. A temperatura mínima foi de 5 ºC na noite passada.

ALTO ALENTEJO: Para amanhã teremos períodos de chuva na parte da tarde, com vento moderado a forte de sudoeste.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2012 às 00:42)

​
Alandroal: noite com nevoeiro denso e vento moderado. As beiras dos telhados e os ramos das árvores originam precipitação que vai pingando, imitando o som das gotas de chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2012 às 01:34)

4,1ºC mas não deve durar...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2012 às 02:35)

A temperatura subiu aos 5,3ºC e agora está nos 4,9ºC, começa se a formar nevoeiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 09:37)

Mínima de 3ºC
Neste momento 4,5ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 12:35)

A esta hora estão apenas 10,0ºC devido ao nevoeiro que se mantém!
Edit 12h42 - desceu para os 9,3ºC


----------



## Brunomc (31 Dez 2012 às 12:58)

Condições actuais :

- Céu muito nublado
- Vento fraco E/NE
- 10.0ºC

Bom Ano de 2013 a todos os membros do Forum Meteopt.com


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2012 às 14:13)

Alandroal: 9 ºC; mínima de 3,5 ºC. Nevoeiro, por vezes denso.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2012 às 14:16)

8,0ºC por aqui, céu nublado. Mínima de 4,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2012 às 21:33)

Alandroal: Nevoeiro ao longo de todo o dia. Chove  desde as 17h30.

Surgem agora as primeiras células convectivas a oeste da costa ocidental, a sul de Peniche. *Possibilidade de aguaceiros moderados e de trovoadas nas regiões centro e sul durante a madrugada.*


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2012 às 21:35)

7,5ºC por aqui com 6,3mm. Vai chovendo.  Máxima de 8,5ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

10,1ºC e 1,8mm até ao momento!
Por aqui já não deve chover muito mais.


----------

